# Neue FBI-Urheberrechtswarnungen auf DVD und Blu-ray dauern 20 Sekunden



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

Neben dem FBI warnt jetzt auch das US-Heimatschutzministerium vor dem Kopieren von Kinofilmen und droht bei Verletzung des Urheberrechts mit fünf Jahren Gefängnis und 250.000 US-Dollar Geldstrafe.

Filmindustrie und US-Behörden haben neue Warnhinweise gegen illegales Kopieren von Filmen auf DVD und Blu-ray entwickelt. Das gab die United States Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), eine Polizei- und Zollbehörde des Heimatschutzministeriums, am 8. Mai 2012 bekannt.

Die neuen Warnanzeigen tragen nun sowohl das Abzeichen des FBI und des Heimatschutzes. Der alte Warnbildschirm wurde im Jahr 2004 von allen Filmkonzernen eingeführt, die dem Branchenverband Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) angehören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der ersten Tafel heißt es: "Das unerlaubte Reproduzieren oder Verbreiten dieses urheberechtlich geschützten Werkes ist illegal. Kriminelle Urheberechtsverletzungen werden von den US-Bundesbehörden verfolgt und können mit bis zu fünf Jahren Haft und 250.000 US-Dollar Geldbuße bestraft werden."

Dazu kommt ein zweites Warnmenü des National Intellectual Property Center. Dort heißt es: "Piraterie ist kein Verbrechen ohne Opfer. Für weitere Informationen darüber, wie digitaler Diebstahl der Wirtschaft schadet, besuchen Sie bitte iprcenter.gov." Beide Warnhinweise können bei einer legal erworbenen DVD oder Blu-ray nicht übersprungen werden.

Seit dem Jahr 2008 verfügt das Heimatschutzministerium über mehr Befugnisse im Internet, und kann Domains wegen Urheberrechtsverletzzungen beschlagnahmen.

Die großen Filmstudio Disney, Paramount, Sony, Fox, Universal und Warner Brothers wollen die Tafel einsetzen.

"Unser Film- und TV-Geschäft ist entscheidend für unsere Wirtschaft", betonte ICE Director John Morton. "Die Kreativität und Vorstellungskraft dieser Branche hat im Laufe der Jahrzehnte die amerikanische Unterhaltung zu einem unserer wichtigsten Exportartikel gemacht, was von Kriminellen zunehmend in neuen Formen des digitalen Diebstahls bedroht wird."

Eine Auslieferung komme bei deutschen Staatsbürgern ohnehin nicht in Betracht, dies ist nur innerhalb der EU denkbar. Selbst wenn ein Deutscher nach Spanien für einen Prozess ausgeliefert werde, würde er nach dem Urteil die Strafe in Deutschland antreten können.

Quelle


----------



## poiu (11. Mai 2012)

ja das ist genau der Richtige Weg, Käufer noch mehr Gängeln!


da fällt mir das alte Bild ein 

http://seppänen-et.fi/ss/kuvat/pirated_vs_legitimate_dvd.jpg


----------



## Robonator (11. Mai 2012)

Genau wegen sowas passiert sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. Mai 2012)

Wie immer - und nur fürs Protokoll: Raubkopierer merken davon genau gar nichts und können demnach auch nicht diese Warnung lesen. Stattdessen bestraft man ehrliche Käufer dafür den Film legal erworben zu haben.

Vielleicht sollten wir alle mal für nen schönen großen Pott Kaffee zusammenlegen und den dann vor den Hauptsitzen von Warner, Sony und Co. mal ausschütten.
Oder noch besser: Wir schicken ihnen so lange Kaffeepads, bis sie darin ersticken


----------



## CentaX (11. Mai 2012)

Ich guck praktisch nie Filme von DVDs .. dementsprechend überrascht war ich mal bei nem DVD-Abend, als vor nem Film echt mehrere Minuten gewartet werden musste, bis der Mist mal anfängt. Meine (ernsthafte!) Frage dazu: "War das ne Gratisbeilage oder wieso ist da so viel Werbung drauf?!"

Würde niemals Geld für so einen Mist ausgeben. Und nein, jetzt fangt nicht an, "RAUBKOPIERER! Wegen dir ist das überhaupt da!!" zu schreien, OTVR etc sei dank gibts auch so Aufzeichnungen ..  Ich verzichte gern auf Qualität, wenn ich mir dafür nicht zwischen DVD einlegen und Filmwiedergabe noch einen von der Palme wedeln kann.


----------



## X Broster (11. Mai 2012)

Dann erklärt mal bitte schön wie ihr die digitalen Inhalte besser schützen wollt? Genau...


----------



## TempestX1 (12. Mai 2012)

X Broster schrieb:


> Dann erklärt mal bitte schön wie ihr die digitalen Inhalte besser schützen wollt? Genau...


Die FBI Sicherheitswarnung schützt also vor Raubkopien? Genau...
Es gibt also keinen (DVD/BR) Kopierschutz der nicht geknackt werden kann? Genau...


----------



## Zsinj (12. Mai 2012)

Klasse gedacht.
Dem ehrlichen Kunden immer direkt zeigen warum er gerade Geld ausgegeben hat. 

Was ist schon schöner als ewig "du bist potentieller Schwerverbrecher" vor die Nase gehalten zu bekommen? 

Mal den sogenannten Raubkopierer fragen:
_Ach ne, bei dem läuft der Film ja schon... _


----------



## BrainChecker (12. Mai 2012)

Es ist echt zum kotzen.
Ich nutze -im Gegensatz zu vielen Bekannten- nur legal gekaufte Medien und besonders seitdem ich auf BD umgestiegen bin gebe ich auch sehr viel Geld dafür aus. Doch es ist wirklich immer das gleiche : Kunden werden bestraft, Raubkopierer gehts am Arsch vorbei.
Leider entfernt selbst der Fuchs mittlerweile nicht mehr die Werbung 
Ich würde nämlich gerne für eine "illegale" Software Geld zahlen um ein legales Medium vernünftig nutzen zu dürfen. Traurig aber war.
Wir werden verarscht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2012)

Naja der Werbespot den man hier öfters aufs Auge bekam war ja auch nicht kürzer. Ich finde es nervend und sinnlos, wer es sich zieht oder kopiert stört es nicht und wird den Spot ausklammern. Mit solchen Geschichten kann man allerhöchstens Greenhorns einschüchtern und wirklich abhalten wird es niemanden.


----------



## huntertech (12. Mai 2012)

Naja, irgendwas müssen die sich ja einfallen lassen, sonst kriegen die vermutlich Stress mit Staat und Co., warum die denn nichts gegen Raubkopierer unternehmen  Aber mal im Ernst, Raubkopierer bekommen das nur dann zu sehen, wenn sie eine komplette Kopie der BD ziehen. Und wer, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, für die Sammlung oder sowas, schon komplette BDs zieht (entsprechendes Abspielprogramm wahrscheinlich gleich mit), der lässt sich auch nicht von der Meldung des großen bösen FBI abhalten...


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Mai 2012)

das erinert mich daran

Liebe Videofreunde FSK 16 - YouTube


----------



## ich111 (12. Mai 2012)

Es bringt einfach nix, kostet Speicherplatz und Zeit. Die solten das Geld, dass sie da reinstecken lieber in den Film stecken.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Mai 2012)

Mal ehrlich, wer liest sich den das durch bzw wer kann das, das meiste was da geschrieben steht ist gleich wieder weg bevor man nur einen Bruchteil gelesen hat.
Waren das noch schöne DVD Zeiten wo man die DVD einlegte und gleich das Menü erscheint 
Ist auch heutzutage noch teilweise so, zb bei manchen nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Serien.
Aber wenn man sich einen aktuellen Film auf Bluray sich heutzutage kauft muss man schon sehr lange Wartezeiten einplanen bis die alle Warnhinweise, der Kopierschutz und Werbung vorbei ist


----------



## MG42 (12. Mai 2012)

Die einzige Alternative Film Original kaufen, für den Schrank, und von woanders her dann "Film-only" ohne diese Zumutungen oder ein neues Image erzeugen, und den Dreck rausschneiden.

Die sollen sich lieber um echte Probleme kümmern, anstatt den Büttel für die Filmindustrie zu machen, das was die da Ausgeben, lieber in Bildung investieren.


----------



## Spinal (12. Mai 2012)

Solche Warnhinweise funktionieren doch wenn überhaupt nur bei "Gelegenheits-Raubkopierern", die evtl. für ihre Freunde eine Kopie machen. Und ich denke, die sind nicht das große Problem der Filmindustrie.
Dafür werden aber unheimlich viele ehrliche Käufer gegängelt. Demnächst gibt es bestimmt noch Warnhinweise bei gekauften MP3s.

bye
Spinal


----------



## huntertech (12. Mai 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Dafür werden aber unheimlich viele ehrliche Käufer gegängelt. Demnächst gibt es bestimmt noch Warnhinweise bei gekauften MP3s.


 Ich kann mir das schon gut vorstellen... Du willst ein Lied hören, legst die CD ein bzw. öffnest die MP3 und es kommt erstmal 10 Sekunden FBI-Warnung. Bis dahin kann natürlich kein Schnittprogramm mehr die ersten 10 Sekunden einer Sounddatei abschneiden, usw...


----------



## loop (12. Mai 2012)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Theorie X von McGregor (eigentlich interessant für die BWL, aber man kann auch eine Analogie zu dieser Thematik ziehen)

Grundelgende Annahmen: 
-Der Mensch ist schlecht und raubkopiert
-aufgrund dessen muss man ihn darauf hinweisen, dass es illegal ist, der Wirtschaft schadet und strafrechtlich verfolgt wird
-das führt wieder dazu, dass der Mensch wegen dieser langen langweiligen Hinweise unzufrieden ist und keine DVD mehr kaufen möchte
-dies führt zu Rückgängen des Umsatzes und es scheint eine Theorie X notwendig, da man sich diesen Schaden durch Raubkopien erklärt

(self-fulfilling-profecy)


----------



## huntertech (12. Mai 2012)

loop schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Theorie X von McGregor (eigentlich interessant für die BWL, aber man kann auch eine Analogie zu dieser Thematik ziehen)
> 
> Grundelgende Annahmen:
> -Der Mensch ist schlecht und raubkopiert
> ...



Eben das ist es ja. Warum sollte man als Raubkopierer auf legale Käufe wechseln, wenn man dann doch nur noch Nachteile hat, die man vorher nicht hatte?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2012)

dann guck doch tv, ist ja viel angehnemer mit den 934 h  werbung


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Mai 2012)

Ach, es ist das altbewährte Programm: "DU DU DU!" - ja und? Ich schaue mir Filme - wenn überhaupt - legal an. Das passiert aber allenfalls einmal alle drei Jahre, wenn ich etwas wirklich sehenswertes finde. Aber davon ab: Wenn der Kopierschutz ohnehin vielleicht ein paar Stunden hält - wieviel Sinn ergibt er dann? Nicht viel. Ich finde, Gabe Newell hat das mal ganz passend beschrieben: Man muss mehr bieten können als die Raubkopierer, das ist der beste Kopierschutz. Dann kaufen die Leute auch.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (12. Mai 2012)

Wen interessiert das? Ich habe weder Fernsehempfang, noch DVD oder Blu-ray-Player/Laufwerk und kann trotzdem alles ansehen, was existiert und zwar 100% kostenlos, werbefrei und beleidigungsfrei. Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch?

Die Leute, die die ganzen Kopierschütze knacken sind echt ein Segen für die Menschheit - ohne die könnte ich mir nie etwas ansehen, anhören oder spielen, da ich nicht bereit bin, auch nur EINEN MÜDEN CENT für digitale Inhalte auszugeben.

Ebenfalls bin ich stolzer Nutzer von Adblock - so kann ich die Dienste diverser Internetseiten kostenlos in Anspruch nehmen, ohne dass durch mich irgendein Gewinn gemacht wird.

Meine Meinung. Ich hoffe, dass ich diese hier im Forum frei äussern darf.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2012)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ach, es ist das altbewährte Programm: "DU DU DU!" - ja und? Ich schaue mir Filme - wenn überhaupt - legal an. Das passiert aber allenfalls einmal alle drei Jahre, wenn ich etwas wirklich sehenswertes finde. Aber davon ab: Wenn der Kopierschutz ohnehin vielleicht ein paar Stunden hält - wieviel Sinn ergibt er dann? Nicht viel. Ich finde, Gabe Newell hat das mal ganz passend beschrieben: Man muss mehr bieten können als die Raubkopierer, das ist der beste Kopierschutz. Dann kaufen die Leute auch.


 

Es geht wohl darum eine Message zu vermitteln, und zwar das es eben nicht in Ordnung ist sich Filme zu kopieren, Spiele zu kopieren etc.

Ist ja logisch, wer soll denn noch Lust haben Filme zu machen, wenn man damit keine Einnahmen mehr machen kann? Jetzt kommt nicht wieder mit, die haben ja sowieso genug Geld. Es kostet x Millionen gute Filme zu machen.

Man kann die Filme ja nicht richtig schützen, weil jeder Depp im Kino einen Film abfilmen kann und zum Download bereitstellen kann. 
Man tut so als wäre die Filmindustrie die böse, weil sie unverschämterweise ein paar Euro für einen 2 stündigen Film wollen. Wo bitte sonst kriegt man was gratis?

Wenn es um Schäden in Milliardenhöhe geht, ist ein 20sekunden Spot zur sensibilisierung nicht übertrieben. Mag nicht viel bringen. Aber erinnert einen ab und zu daran dass nicht alle Daten legal einfach so zu haben/runterladen/kopieren sind. 

Geh doch mal in eine Bibliothek und kopiere ein ganzes buch. Mal schauen wie lange es geht bis du ein Hausverbot hast


----------



## Killer Mandarine (12. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube kaum, dass es einen Schaden verursacht, wenn jemand mit seiner Handykamera im Kino einen Film abfilmt. Wer schaut sich sowas an?


----------



## Dennisth (12. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Es geht wohl darum eine Message zu vermitteln, und zwar das es eben nicht in Ordnung ist sich Filme zu kopieren, Spiele zu kopieren etc.



toll und was soll ICH als EHRLICHER Kunde damit anfangen? 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ist ja logisch, wer soll denn noch Lust haben Filme zu machen, wenn man damit keine Einnahmen mehr machen kann? Jetzt kommt nicht wieder mit, die haben ja sowieso genug Geld. Es kostet x Millionen gute Filme zu machen.



Och die armen Schauspieler und Manager. Ja ich kann das schon verstehen wie schwer es ist, wenn man auf seinen 50 Porsche verzichten muss.....




Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Man kann die Filme ja nicht richtig schützen, weil jeder Depp im Kino einen Film abfilmen kann und zum Download bereitstellen kann.
> Man tut so als wäre die Filmindustrie die böse, weil sie unverschämterweise ein paar Euro für einen 2 stündigen Film wollen. Wo bitte sonst kriegt man was gratis?



Niemand will etwas Gratis aber die Musikindustrie hat den Internettrend anfangs auch verschlafen und ist dann zuerst mit DRM-Musik gekommen und was haben wir jetzt? Wir Kunden wollen HD-Material ohne einen Kopierschutz der nervt. Gibt es sowas legales im Internet? Nein. Warum? Richtig: Weil die Fiilmindustrie es NOCH nicht will.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn es um Schäden in Milliardenhöhe geht, ist ein 20sekunden Spot zur sensibilisierung nicht übertrieben. Mag nicht viel bringen. Aber erinnert einen ab und zu daran dass nicht alle Daten legal einfach so zu haben/runterladen/kopieren sind.



Wenn ich für etwas bezahle, erwarte ich genau 0 Werbung VOR oder IM Film. Trailer können gerne in den Menüpunkt "Trailer" und so "Hinweise" bitte auch nach da.

Sorry aber ich schaue "Bones - Die Knochenjägerin". Ich habe genau 1 "Intro" vor dem Menü und das ist von 20th Fox was ich mit einem Schnellvorlauf überspringe und schon bin ich im Haputmenü. DAS ist vollkommen ok.

@Topic:

Tja und da wundern die sich, warum man sich lieber den Film runterläd. Die Meldung bringt genau 0, denn ehrliche Käufer haben die DVD / Blu-Ray schon gekauft und sind genervt und die "Kopierer" sehen den Film und nicht die "Warnungen".

PS: Warum können die meisten Multimediaplayer denn bitte *.mkv-Daten usw. abspielen wenn das ja nur die bösen "Kopierer" nutzen? z. B. http://www.amazon.de/Player-Festpla...E91A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336841494&sr=8-1


----------



## huntertech (12. Mai 2012)

Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das? Ich habe weder Fernsehempfang, noch DVD oder Blu-ray-Player/Laufwerk und kann trotzdem alles ansehen, was existiert und zwar 100% kostenlos, werbefrei und beleidigungsfrei. Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch?
> 
> Die Leute, die die ganzen Kopierschütze knacken sind echt ein Segen für die Menschheit - ohne die könnte ich mir nie etwas ansehen, anhören oder spielen, da ich nicht bereit bin, auch nur EINEN MÜDEN CENT für digitale Inhalte auszugeben.
> 
> ...


 
Dazu bin ich gespaltener Meinung... Wenn du sowieso nichts kaufen würdest, dann verursachst du ja in dem Sinne auch keinen Schaden, das würde ich jetzt nicht allzu sehr verurteilen. Auch wenn man sich darüber steriten würde, ob du nicht zwangsweise was kaufen würdest, um den PC überhaupt sinnvoll nutzen zu können...

Die Sache mit Adblock verurteile ich schon. Was hast du davon, wenn du bewusst anderen Leuten schadest, indem diese weniger Einnahmen haben, ohne dass es dir etwas nützt? 



Dennisth schrieb:


> PS: Warum können die meisten Multimediaplayer  denn bitte *.mkv-Daten usw. abspielen wenn das ja nur die bösen  "Kopierer" nutzen? z. B.  http://www.amazon.de/Player-Festpla...E91A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336841494&sr=8-1


 

Naja, wenn man wie ich die Filme zur schnelleren Übersicht auf ner Platte speichert, dann sind MKVs schon ganz nützlich. So muss ich bei einer BD zum Beispiel keine 50GB speichern, sondern kann mit entsprechenden Tools unnütze Szenen bzw. Tonspuren rausnehmen und spare viel Platz


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2012)

Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> []Ebenfalls bin ich stolzer Nutzer von Adblock - so kann ich die Dienste diverser Internetseiten kostenlos in Anspruch nehmen, ohne dass durch mich irgendein Gewinn gemacht wird.
> 
> Meine Meinung. Ich hoffe, dass ich diese hier im Forum frei äussern darf.



Und für den Betrieb der Seite muss der Besitzer nichts Zahlen?



Dennisth schrieb:


> toll und was soll ICH als EHRLICHER Kunde damit anfangen?
> 
> []
> 
> ...



Stinmmt.

Zum Player: Weil du deine und andere Urlaubsvideos und Aufnahmen aus dem Fernsehen....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2012)

was sind schon 20 Sekunden, als ob ihr sonst keine Zeit für Unsinn verschwenden würdet


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (12. Mai 2012)

Genau darum haben wir jetzt Maxdome, die meisten neuen Filme gibt es in HD und Serien meist ne Woche vor der TV Ausstrahlung.
Das alles natürlich ohne Werbung  uns reicht es auch nen Film 1-2 mal zu sehen, auf Disk brauch ich sowas nicht mehr.

Für so ein Angebot geben wir gerne Geld aus, aber im leben nicht mehr für gängelnde und nervende disks!


----------



## Dennisth (12. Mai 2012)

huntertech schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man wie ich die Filme zur schnelleren Übersicht auf ner Platte speichert, dann sind MKVs schon ganz nützlich. So muss ich bei einer BD zum Beispiel keine 50GB speichern, sondern kann mit entsprechenden Tools unnütze Szenen bzw. Tonspuren rausnehmen und spare viel Platz



Ja, wenn nur nicht das lästige Problem wäre, dass du damit den Kopierschutz umgehst und das leider verboten ist 




Research schrieb:


> Stinmmt.
> 
> Zum Player: Weil du deine und andere Urlaubsvideos und Aufnahmen aus dem Fernsehen....


 
Ich habe den Player nicht. Ist nur ein Beispiel. Das Problem ist und bleibt die Tatsache, dass ehrliche Kunden genervt werden (Trailer und "Hinweise") und die "Kopierer" direkt zum Film kommen. Ein anderes Problem ist es, dass manche Filme hier im Kino anlaufen, aber in den USA schon auf Blu-Ray erhältlich sind.

Aber die Filindustrie macht halt das selbe wie die Musikindustrie vor ihnen. Mal sehen wann die einlenken und merken, dass der Kunde Ihnen das Geld bringt und nicht die Schauspieler und Manager.


----------



## huntertech (12. Mai 2012)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ja, wenn nur nicht das lästige Problem wäre, dass du damit den Kopierschutz umgehst und das leider verboten ist


 Wie hat Christus doch so schön gesagt? Das Gesetz ist für den Menschen da, nicht der Mensch für das Gesetz! Wir zahlen für jeden Shice Gebühren, jeder USB-Stick, jeder Rohling usw. ist damit belegt, weil man 2003 gesagt hat, dass man dafür Rechte bekommt, zB für Privatkopien. Die Rechte sind mittlerweile fast weg, wir zahlen aber immernoch. Und ob es dem Staat passt oder nicht, wenn ich den Film kaufe, hat man mein Geld und ob ich daraufhin den Kopierschutz für den Privatgebrauch umgehe, um mehr Komfort bei der Wiedergabe zu haben, tut niemandem weh und es hätte auch keiner was davon, wenn ich es nicht tun würde. Also würde ich ganz einfach sagen: Ich nehme mir dieses Recht, ob es dem Gesetz nun passt oder nicht 

Und jetzt hack ich die Matrix, ist wahrscheinlich auch verboten, aber naja


----------



## loop (12. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es denn einfach mal mit der positiven Theorie?
Man dankt dem Käufer, dass er legal gekauft hat

"Wir danken Ihnen dafür, dass Sie die Filmeindustrie unterstützen und geisitiges, künstlerisches Eigentum achten"

Aber auf diese Idee ist man scheinbar noch nicht gekommen....


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. Mai 2012)

Warum denn auch, jeder der eine Internetanbindung hat ist doch ein potenzieller Raubkopierer


----------



## pringles (13. Mai 2012)

am besten wars bei mir, das ich ne gekaufte dvd (matrix) nicht abspielen konnte, weil ich mir zum abspielen noch ein extraprogramm runterladen sollte, was ich -wieso auch immer- runtergeladen hab (vorher natürlich noch den internetexplorer weil das nur mit dem geht) und dann kommt einfach trocken ne fehlermeldung das dass programm nicht mit meiner windowsversion kompatibel ist (win7). schlussendlich habe ich dann 15min in meine gekaufte dvd investiert ohne einen film zu sehen, danach 30 sek. im internet und zack habe ich den film in ähnlicher quali ansehen können. 
und jetzt muss erstmal eine person kommen, die mir sagt warum ich für etwas nicht funktionierendes geld ausgeben soll, während die gratisalternative funktioniert:


----------



## Baker79 (13. Mai 2012)

Nicht nur Raubkopierer. Meine Schwester zum Beispiel hat nen Fernseher und nen Rechner und muss beide bei der GEZ angeben, nur weil sie mit beiden THEORETISCH fernsehen könnte. Ich hab nur nen Rechner und auch nur der is gemeldet, einmal Geld gespart und ich hab das Gleiche, wie meiner Schwester. Wobei die wohl noch gar nicht weiss, dass sie ja ihr tolles Smartphone ja auch angeben müsste. (Hoffentlich hällt mein StarTAC noch ein weilchen durch  )


----------



## CiSaR (13. Mai 2012)

Also erstmal sehe ich das so wie die meißten hier...wenn ich schon bezahle will ich keine Werbung sehen. Deswegen schaue ich seit Jahren schon kein Fernsehen mehr weil es einfach nur nervt.
Desweiteren kommt in unserem Land noch die Zensur dazu wesewegen so einige zum Internet greifen oder ihr Geld ins Ausland schaffen.
Ich benutze auch ein Programm zur Werbeblockade im Internet und ich hätte sowas auch gerne noch für meinen physikalischen Briefkasten 
Ach ja und die GEZ...ich schaue kein Fernsehen und höre kein Radio und nur weil ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe werde ich bestimmt nicht bezahlen seh ich gar nicht ein!


----------



## Liza (13. Mai 2012)

Ich find's echt nicht schön! 20 Sekunden, also man kann es auch übertreiben?!
Und dann wundern die sich warum so wenige Filme gekauft werden, und im Nachhinein heißt es wieder die Raubkopierer sind schuld am schlechten Umsatz.
Die scheiden sich doch immer wieder in das eigene Fleisch. Idioten die....


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

Im Kino hat man doch auch erstmal so extra Werbespots wegen Raubkopieren. Die Leute die es Legal sehen werden mit sowas zugemüllt. Achja im Kino bezahl ich Eintritt für den Film, damit die Schauspieler Ihre Millionen Gagen erhalten, dann dödelt auf mich ein Anti Kopier Spot 2 Minuten Ein und Gratis gibts dann 20 Minuten Werbung. Gehts eigentlich noch ???

GEZ ist die gleiche Abzocke, nein die ist noch dreister. Aber abgesehen davon, sind wir hier in Europa ? Dann sollen die Amis Ihren Müll auch in Amerika lassen. Das FBI gehts wohl garnichts an was in Deutschland getan wird, dafür ist der Deutsche Staat zuständig und gut. Achja das FBI überwacht uns ja eh schon. Wayne.

Einziger Weg, mehr bieten als ein Raubkopierer haben kann. Mehr Service, mehr Qualität mehr Freude und das ganze dann zu fairen Preisen. Ich brauch keine DVD, Blueray Disc, aber ich find es schon irgendwo lächerlich wenn ein Film den man via Medienzugang kauft dann mehr kostet als ein Kinoeintritt. Da passt was nicht. Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wenn Du im Kino warst bist Du mit Fahren und Parken etc auch mind 30 Euro los. Mit meinem Taschengeld früher konnte ich mir noch eher ein Kinoabend leisten, verglichen mit jetzt als Arbeitnehmer im Vollzeitjob.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Mai 2012)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Newell hat das mal ganz passend beschrieben: Man muss mehr bieten können als die Raubkopierer, das ist der beste Kopierschutz. Dann kaufen die Leute auch.


 
Genau darum funktioniert das Geschäfftsmodell mit Apps auch schon zimlich gut, viel gute Apps in Google Play oder Apple Store kosten ~ einen Euro 
Thema Kopierschutz: Drm,AACS,BD+, Sonys Ripguard usw....Wenn man doch genau wüsste wie viel Kosten bei den Kopiermechanismen genau aufgewand wurden ??? Anschliesen sollte man eine simple Mlichmädchenrechung machen, ich bin auf das Endergebnis extrem gespannt
Ich glaube, dass ihnen die ganze Schutzsysteme im Endeffekt mehr kosten als sie wirklich zur Eindämmung von "Raubkopieen" beitragen.

EDIT:Ich kann mich noch recht gut erinnern wie Sony stolz BD+ vorstellete. In ihrem Größenwahnsin proffezeiten Sie, dass dieser Schutz mindestens 10 Jahre halten soll .... ja ich sag nur, wir wurden eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2012)

Stifflersmum schrieb:


> Im Kino hat man doch auch erstmal so extra Werbespots wegen Raubkopieren. Die Leute die es Legal sehen werden mit sowas zugemüllt. Achja im Kino bezahl ich Eintritt für den Film, damit die Schauspieler Ihre Millionen Gagen erhalten, dann dödelt auf mich ein Anti Kopier Spot 2 Minuten Ein und Gratis gibts dann 20 Minuten Werbung. Gehts eigentlich noch ???
> 
> GEZ ist die gleiche Abzocke, nein die ist noch dreister. Aber abgesehen davon, sind wir hier in Europa ? Dann sollen die Amis Ihren Müll auch in Amerika lassen. Das FBI gehts wohl garnichts an was in Deutschland getan wird, dafür ist der Deutsche Staat zuständig und gut. Achja das FBI überwacht uns ja eh schon. Wayne.
> 
> Einziger Weg, mehr bieten als ein Raubkopierer haben kann. Mehr Service, mehr Qualität mehr Freude und das ganze dann zu fairen Preisen. Ich brauch keine DVD, Blueray Disc, aber ich find es schon irgendwo lächerlich wenn ein Film den man via Medienzugang kauft dann mehr kostet als ein Kinoeintritt. Da passt was nicht. Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wenn Du im Kino warst bist Du mit Fahren und Parken etc auch mind 30 Euro los. Mit meinem Taschengeld früher konnte ich mir noch eher ein Kinoabend leisten, verglichen mit jetzt als Arbeitnehmer im Vollzeitjob.


 
Die Werbung war meistens da um das Bild scharf einzustellen und bis endlich alle ruhig am Platz sitzen. 

Mehr bieten als Raubkopierer haben? Wie soll das denn gehen? Den Film verschenken plus noch eine Packung Popcorn verschenken?
Benzin tanken ist auch teuer, deswegen kannst du auch nicht den Gulli Deckel an der Tanke öffnen und dir einfach Benzin absaugen. Ist genau das gleiche!
Nur das Daten halt nicht so fassbar sind. Aber geistiges Eigetum ist genau gleich geschützt.

Wo soll das denn hinführen? Irgendwann macht halt keiner mehr Filme oder Spiele, weil es einfach nicht mehr rendiert.

Wer sich nichtmal einen Film für ein paar Euro kaufen kann, würde sowieso besser mehr Arbeiten gehen, da fehlts wo anders...

Früher konnte man halt nicht eben kurz 5 GB in ein paar Minuten runterladen, das ist halt das Problem, geht wohl noch eine Weile bis man eine Lösung gefunden hat Daten erfolgreich zu schützen. Oder eben halt nicht, aber dann muss man nicht weinen wenn man nur noch RTL gucken kann und dafür noch zahlen muss.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Werbung war meistens da um das Bild scharf einzustellen und bis endlich alle ruhig am Platz sitzen.
> 
> Mehr bieten als Raubkopierer haben? Wie soll das denn gehen? Den Film verschenken plus noch eine Packung Popcorn verschenken?
> Benzin tanken ist auch teuer, deswegen kannst du auch nicht den Gulli Deckel an der Tanke öffnen und dir einfach Benzin absaugen. Ist genau das gleiche!
> ...



Vor Zeiten des Breitbandinternets gab es andere Vertriebswege (Polenmarkt und Co.).

Der Knackpunkt, den du offensichtlich nicht siehst, ist der, dass Käufern mehr Nachteile entstehen als den Schwarzkopierern.
Dazu verweise ich mal auf die Kundenrezensionen für Avatar: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Avatar (Extended Collector's Edition) [Blu-ray]

Solange die Filmindustrie nicht umdenkt, werden auch die potentiellen Käufer nicht umdenken und weiterhin schwarz ihre Filme kopieren.

PS: Dein Vergleich mit der Tankstelle hinkt. Wenn ich das Benzin klaue, ist es weg. Aber wenn ich etwas kopiere, ist es noch da. 

@Topic: Ich leihe mir Filme ausschließlich aus der Videothek für 3 € am Tag und habe dafür auch eine gute Quali. Wenn ich die BD starte gehe ich nochmal in die Küche um Getränke und anderen Kram zu holen und wenn ich wiederkomme, ist die Werbung vorbei, ich schalte den Ton ein und kann den Film starten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2012)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Vor Zeiten des Breitbandinternets gab es andere Vertriebswege (Polenmarkt und Co.).
> 
> Der Knackpunkt, den du offensichtlich nicht siehst, ist der, dass Käufern mehr Nachteile entstehen als den Schwarzkopierern.
> Dazu verweise ich mal auf die Kundenrezensionen für Avatar: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Avatar (Extended Collector's Edition) [Blu-ray]
> ...


 

Klar entstehen den Käufern so Nachteile, und "Raubkopierern" ist das wohl auch völlig egal was die da schreiben. 

Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt mit dem Tankstellenvergleich. Man denkt, man schadet ja niemandem. Aber der Gewinn, der fehlt am Schluss. Klar sind es nur Daten. Ist halt keine fassbare Ware, aber es kostet dennoch Filme zu Produzieren. Und ohne Absatz hat man nunmal einfach weniger Gewinn. Wen 300 Millionen Menschen sich einen guten Film runterladen statt ihn auf DVD für 9,99 Euro zu kaufen sind das schon 3 000 000 000 Euro Schaden. Deshalb versuchen sie ja uns einzuschüchtern etc. mMn Verständlich, aber dennoch interessiert es die wenigsten..

Wenn man dann für jeden Scheiss Gebühren zahlen muss finde ich ja auch nicht OK. Aber jeder Raubkopierer sollte sich mal selbst an die Nase fassen und wenigstens die besten Film/Game Studios unterstützen in dem man ab und zu mal einen Titel erwerbt und auch noch in ein paar Jahren von derer Arbeit in Form von Vergnügen profitieren will


----------



## BikeRider (13. Mai 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> das erinert mich daran
> 
> Liebe Videofreunde FSK 16 - YouTube


  Daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.
Auf VHS konnte man wenigstens noch vor spulen.
Bei den meisten DVDs geht das leider nicht mehr.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2012)

@Osfrontale meinem DVD Player ist das meist vollkommen egal  der springt auf Knopfdruck ins menü, klappt zwar nicht immer aber oft


----------



## Memphys (13. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Klar entstehen den Käufern so Nachteile, und "Raubkopierern" ist das wohl auch völlig egal was die da schreiben.
> 
> Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt mit dem Tankstellenvergleich. Man denkt, man schadet ja niemandem. Aber der Gewinn, der fehlt am Schluss. Klar sind es nur Daten. Ist halt keine fassbare Ware, aber es kostet dennoch Filme zu Produzieren. Und ohne Absatz hat man nunmal einfach weniger Gewinn. Wen 300 Millionen Menschen sich einen guten Film runterladen statt ihn auf DVD für 9,99 Euro zu kaufen sind das schon 3 000 000 000 Euro Schaden. Deshalb versuchen sie ja uns einzuschüchtern etc. mMn Verständlich, aber dennoch interessiert es die wenigsten..
> 
> Wenn man dann für jeden Scheiss Gebühren zahlen muss finde ich ja auch nicht OK. Aber jeder Raubkopierer sollte sich mal selbst an die Nase fassen und wenigstens die besten Film/Game Studios unterstützen in dem man ab und zu mal einen Titel erwerbt und auch noch in ein paar Jahren von derer Arbeit in Form von Vergnügen profitieren will



Wenn... wie gesagt, du hast da genau die Aussage der Industrie übernommen. Es würden garantiert nicht alle Raubkopierer das Zeug kaufen, wenn sie es nicht saugen könnten. Die würden sich denken: "Tja, schade..." und den nächsten Download anschmeißen. Die Mehrverkäufe wären meiner Ansicht nach sehr gering... ist halt nur schwer da repräsentative Umfrageergebnisse zu kriegen, von daher kann man da jetzt schlecht irgendwas beweisen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (14. Mai 2012)

Amerika - das Land der unbegrenzten *un*möglichkeiten  

Die bösen bösen Raubkopierer werden als Schwerkriminelle dargestellt und ein riesen Aufwand wird betrieben, da wird Megaupload plattgemacht etc. - andererseits kümmert sich das ach so tolle FBI einen Dreck um die Drogengeschäfte, die von Mexiko ausgehen und in den USA abgewickelt werden. Und diese verursachen noch viel mehr Leid, aber das ist ja für die US-Wirtschaft nicht so wichtig... 

Alleine die Tatsache, daß theoretisch jeder Ami-Idiot mit ner Waffe rumlaufen darf, beweist doch schon, daß diese US-Vögel einen an der Waffel haben 

Diese FBI-Warnung ist ein guter Grund, Blue-Rays nicht zu kaufen und sich anderweitig zu "organisieren", auch wenn dann schon ne 50.000er Leitung und z.B. ein Share-Online Account angebracht ist


----------



## Jackhammer (14. Mai 2012)

Die Drogengeschäfte werde auch nicht vom FBI Überwacht oder geahndet, dafür ist die *D*rug *E*nforcement *A*dministration (DEA) da.

Der Besitz einer Schusswaffe gehört da zu den Grundrechten, wie is vielen anderen Länder dieser Erde auch.( ob das Gesetz gut ist oder nicht steht auch einem anderen Blatt, und hat was mit der Geschichte des Landes zu tun)

@Topic
Die Warnung geht mir am popo vorbei, ich informiere mich über Spiele, Flime, und Software "VOR" dem Kauf, wenn eine Demo verfügbar ist Sauge ich diese! Gefällt mir die Ware, wird sie gekauft.


----------



## Deimos (14. Mai 2012)

loop schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn einfach mal mit der positiven Theorie?
> Man dankt dem Käufer, dass er legal gekauft hat
> 
> "Wir danken Ihnen dafür, dass Sie die Filmeindustrie unterstützen und geisitiges, künstlerisches Eigentum achten"
> ...


So am Rande: Gibt es 

Habe grade kürzlich ne BluRay geschaut, wo ein grosses animiertes "Thank you" vom Himmel fällt und ein Sprecher sich beim Zuschauer bedankt, dass er den Film legal erworben hat. War "Despicable Me" wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt aber auch noch andere.
Ich war positiv überrascht


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Mai 2012)

Sammelklage

Leute wer Lust hat sich bei meiner Sammelklage gegen das FBI zu beteiligen bitte das hier adden!

(Achtung Scherz!)

Hiermit stelle ich Strafanzeige gegen das *Federal Bureau of Investigation* wegen des Diebstahls von 20 Sekunden Lebenszeit!


----------



## BikeRider (14. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> @Osfrontale meinem DVD Player ist das meist vollkommen egal  der springt auf Knopfdruck ins menü, klappt zwar nicht immer aber oft


 Das ist es ja, was ich meine.
Bei vielen Scheiben geht es leider nicht.


----------



## CarManDD (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber bei diesen Meldungen geht es nicht darum etwas zu schützen, nur zu verängstigen.
Um diese ganzen "mordraubkopierkinderschänderkilleramokläufer" nun doch zum Kauf zu überreden hätte ich eine Idee. Attraktive Preise?!


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Mai 2012)

CarManDD schrieb:


> Attraktive Preise?!


 
Wenn eine Bd zwischen 5 - max 10 euro kostet, würde sich keine Sau mehr die Mühe machn nur an einen Rip oder zu Hddstorage denken.Da würde man die Sammelleidenschaft, das "Materielle" im Hirn aktivieren. Aber wenn uns eins die Mikro&Makroökonomie lehrt, dann dass man alles über den Preis regeln kann  Solange die Absatzzahlen stimmen wären eine Preissenkung in ihrer Sicht nur Marktschädigend. Die Gewinnmarge würde eben durch die Preissenkung zu stark einbrechen. Die Rechnung geht nur auf wenn sich auch der Absatz um eine Faktor X erhöht, jedoch ist das immer nur ein Schritt der bei Umsatzt einbußen erst getätigt wird
Bestes BSP ist Apple, früher hatten Sie viel höhere Margen, aber weil sie ein breiteres Puplikum ansprechen wollen muss der Preis runter. Es gibt sicher einen Punkt wo eine gewisse Marktübersättigung eintreten wird, jedoch ist bis dahin noch genug zeit


----------

